# where to start?



## Banggumum (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, everyone,
I am a newbie here...
I haven't even started any test, but I have a feeling that there is a problem somewhere.
I am almost 35 years old and my DH is 50.  We have been married for 5 years and we didn't use any contraception during this time.
As we didn't have a plan for a baby, we didn't think anything seriously.

Now, my time is ticking...
Where should we start?  Going to GP or private?  

My DH is not very keen on having a baby, due to his age.. I also need to persuade him as well.
I feel this will be a very long journey, as I have no one to lean on.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi, 

firstly welcome and   You will find the answers to all of your questions somewhere on this site  

Personally I would start with your GP, see how helpful he is and if need be check out the HFEA site to find the clinics nearest you, the site is also good as you can find the success rates for the clinics there too  

Wishing you the very best of luck


----------

